# Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro



## tincatinca (26. Januar 2009)

Gesucht wird die beste Matchrute bis 120 Euro.
Soll eher eine Rute für das leichtere Fischen sein, da vor allem ufernah geangelt wird.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

Schau dir  mal die Ruten von Shimano an die bauen immer sehr gute Ruten in diesem Sektor


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

wenns dir möglich ist,dann fahre am 1.3 nach bremen zur messe-da sind immer super angebote dabei!


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

die shimano speedmaster match gibts grad sehr günstig bei am-angelsport.de  (unter 100,-)

hab die shimano speedmaster match in 4m50, super rute fürs fischen wit waggler oder sbiro. die dyna balance bekommst in 3m90 und 15g wg ... sollte fürs leichte fischen in ufernähe mehr als ausreichend sein.

die sänger master edition match hab ichauch schon gefischt, ebenfalls ne super rute! (ca. 140 in der bucht).

fische beide ruten mit ner 2500er twinpower oder 1000er stradic, jeweils mit 16er mono. 

karpfen bis 15 pfund sind an beiden ruten schön zu drillen - und zu landen!


----------



## nostradamus (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

hallo, 

ich persönlich finde die Browning access match recht gut.

nosta


----------



## tincatinca (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Sportex Exclusive Match kaufen. Allerdings hat die vor 4 Jahren noch das doppelte gekostet, was mich etwas verunsichert. Nicht dass da gespart wurde.
Speedmaster (hab ich selbst als Spinnrute) ist nicht ideal füre die Nahdistanz und Sänger mag ich (ebenso wie Cormoran, Behr, usw.) nicht kaufen.

Was ist mit den Brownings? Hier gibt es leider keine Rute, die um die 100 Euro kostet. Die Browning Syntec Force Match ist mir zu billig und die Bob Nudd zu teuer. 

P.S.: Nach Bremen fahren ist zwar eine nette Idee, aber aus Süddeutschland nicht ganz so leicht umsetzbar. Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Hermann W. (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

Hier gibt´s die Bob Nudd für 129,--! http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...htm&bnr=B1120360&referer=googlebase&PKEY=EFA0
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Matchrute und würde bis maximal 150 Euro ausgeben. Die Bob Nudd gehört im Moment zu meinen Favoriten. Bin aber auch noch für weitere Tipps offen.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

Hallo, 

ich fische eine Rhino Heavy Match, Waggler lassen sich sehr gut werfen und auch Karpfen sind kein Problem. Das schöne ist, die Rute hat eine lebenslange Garantie auf den Blank.


Greets 

Doc


----------



## nostradamus (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

hallo Jungs,
für den preis sollte man sich die bob nudd match holen, das sie zu diesem preis keine konkurenz auf dem markt hat. besucht einfach mal paar stippforen und bildet euch eine meinung.

ich persönlich fische die selbe rute und bin mehr als zufrieden mit ihr.

nosta


----------



## Hermann W. (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*



tincatinca schrieb:


> ... Speedmaster (hab ich selbst als Spinnrute) ist nicht ideal füre die Nahdistanz ...


 
Warum ist die Speedmaster nicht ideal für die Nahdistanz? Kannst Du das begründen, würde mich interessieren!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## guenni (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

*Hallo,

habe mir vor Kurzem diese Rute gekauft.*
(*Browning Carboxy Bod Nudd Match 3,90)

Habe sie für 129€ erworben -- soll auch eine sehr gute Rute sein.
Werde sie wohl bald testen und mehr dazu sagen können.

Gruß
Günni
*


----------



## nostradamus (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

hallo,

reden wir jetzt von der carboxy oder der legend (heute champion choice) 

nosta


----------



## tincatinca (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

@ Hermann:
Ein Freund von mir fischt die Speedmaster. Dieser meinte, dass mit der Speedmaster beim Wagglerfischen ordentliche Weiten drin wären. Auch die Produktbeschreibung unterstützt diese Aussagen. 

Zuvor hatte er die SPRO "Jana Maisel Weltmeister Match". Eine tolle Rute, vor allem für knapp unter 100 Euro. Aber ich will nicht mit einer Jana Maisel Rute fischen. Hört sich blöd an, aber 1. Frau und 2. vor allem eine (höflich ausgedrückt) nicht hübsche Frau.
Ich muss jedoch auch sagen, dass ich schon gelesen habe, dass die SPRO Jana Maisel Weltmeister härter und schneller sei als die Speedmaster...

EGAL, ICH BRAUCHE JETZT AUF JEDEN FALL EINE MATCHRUTE!


----------



## Hermann W. (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*



tincatinca schrieb:


> @ Hermann:
> Ein Freund von mir fischt die Speedmaster. Dieser meinte, dass mit der Speedmaster beim Wagglerfischen ordentliche Weiten drin wären. Auch die Produktbeschreibung unterstützt diese Aussagen.


 
Eine ordentliche Wurfweite muss aber nicht zwangsläufig heißen, dass die Rute auf kurze Distanz nichts taugt. Dass wäre höchstens der Fall, wenn die Rute zu straff ausgelegt wäre. Ich habe die Speedmaster leider als Match noch nicht gefischt, nur im Laden mal in der Hand gehabt. Ich fand sie eigentlich nicht zu straff.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Krüger82 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*



			
				tincatinca;Aber ich will nicht mit einer Jana Maisel Rute fischen. Hört sich blöd an schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für ein grund??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#d#d#d


----------



## guenni (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> reden wir jetzt von der carboxy oder der legend (heute champion choice)
> 
> nosta



Wir reden von der Carboxy!!!

Gruß
guenni


----------



## Hermann W. (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die Ringe bei der Speedmaster bzw. bei der Bob Nudd Legend sind? Passt da noch ein kleiner Silikonstopper durch den Spitzenring?

Gruß Hermann


----------



## nostradamus (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

hallo,

ja es geht. 

nosta


----------



## Hermann W. (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ja es geht.
> 
> nosta


 
;+|kopfkrat Bei der Speedmaster oder bei der Bob Nudd oder bei beiden??

Gruß Hermann


----------



## nostradamus (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

hallo hermann,

bei der b.n. die andere kenne ich nicht, da ich eigentlich nur mit sachen von browning fische.

nosta


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

bei meiner speedmaster geht ein normaler silikonstopper locker durch die ringe


----------



## Hermann W. (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

Danke Leute, dass wollte ich hören! 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Alter Kämpfer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

Moin!
Mein Favorit ist die Nexave Match von Shimano. Weiche Spitze aber viel Rückrad wenn mal ein Dicker dran ist.Dazu ist sie für eine Matchrute nahezu unkaputtbar.

Petr Heil #6
Alter Kämpfer


----------



## nostradamus (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

hallo,

ich persönlich würde eher auf die qualität der rolle achten, da sie im drill entsprechend belastet wird. falls man eine stabile rute haben will, so sollte man sich eine match der firma rhino kaufen. die firma gibt lebenslang garantie auf den blank. 

nosta


----------



## Pernod (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde eher auf die qualität der rolle achten.


 
Das ist vollkommen Richtig.



nostradamus schrieb:


> da sie im drill entsprechend belastet wird.


 
Das müsstest du aber noch mal näher erläutern.Ich persönlich kenne keine Rolle,der man so einfach mit ´ner 0,14-0,16er Schnur das Genick umdrehen kann.
(Und ich fische auch desöfteren mit Rollen der 1000er Grösse an der Matchrute auf grosse Brassen.)


----------



## nostradamus (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

hallo,

gerade das meinte ich doch. im drill kommt es mehr auf die rolle als auf die match an. wenn leute darüber sprechen, wie robust eine match ist, so sollte man ihnen auch den "panzer" unter den matchruten empfehlen.

nosta


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

_Gesucht wird die beste Matchrute bis 120 Euro.
Soll eher eine Rute für das leichtere Fischen sein, da vor allem ufernah geangelt wird. _

Schon mal an eine Match aus Glasfaser gedacht?

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz
<!-- / message -->


----------



## MrFloppy (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

verglichen mit kohlefaserruten sind die glasfaserruten aber sehr schwer und schwabbelig. meine competiton match mit 4m20  grade mal 190g. die speedmaster match mit 4m50 wiegt immerhin schon 260g, ist aber auch noch recht leicht ...

ich kann die competition match wirklich empfehlen, eine echt erstklassige und sehr leichte matchrute und für ca. 110 teuros ist sie bei 3m90 durchaus bezahlbar zb. http://cgi.ebay.at/MASTER-EDITION-C...56739QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Tricast (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beste Matchrute - 120 Euro*

In den Längen bis max 12 Fuß und für das Angeln im Nahbereich auf große und kamfstarke Fische wie Barbe, Döbel oder Karpfen ist wohl eine Match aus Glasfaser auch heute noch unübertroffen. Die längen bis 4,50 und sogar noch länger sind mit Glasfaser natürlich tödlich, da bekommt man ja einen Angelarm.

Gruß aus Bremen von der Stippermesse
Heinz


----------

